# Im in lerv with this house



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

This house is so cool! Dont know how practical it is but would be nice.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:melikey:

I could live in that!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I dunno... needs a cannon in the front yard, of a big kettle on the roof for the boiling oil! 

Nice looking little place! lol


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

And where's the moat filled with croc's?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Not bad! I'm not crazy about the swoopy lines, but I haave always said that when I win the lotto (I think you need to buy tickets for that, though), I am going to have this company build me a nice fortress on a big chunk of land somewhere:
CASTLEMAGIC Castle builders


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

It kind of has a gothic-meets-Dr.Seuss thing going on...I like it.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Battlements! Just what I need to defend myself from the zombies!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'd like a basement that leads to a network of caves. That way I'd have almost unlimited storage.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

BillS said:


> I'd like a basement that leads to a network of caves. That way I'd have almost unlimited storage.


*cough* Batcave! *cough*

:beercheer:


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> I dunno... needs a cannon in the front yard, of a big kettle on the roof for the boiling oil!
> 
> Nice looking little place! lol


I have the kettle


UncleJoe said:


> And where's the moat filled with croc's?


crocs are on order


Turtle said:


> Not bad! I'm not crazy about the swoopy lines, but I haave always said that when I win the lotto (I think you need to buy tickets for that, though), I am going to have this company build me a nice fortress on a big chunk of land somewhere:
> CASTLEMAGIC Castle builders


Yes Turtle you do need to buy tickets for that. Those are cool too


Jason said:


> It kind of has a gothic-meets-Dr.Seuss thing going on...I like it.


Thats why I like it


Immolatus said:


> Battlements! Just what I need to defend myself from the zombies!


My thoughts ecstatically.


BillS said:


> I'd like a basement that leads to a network of caves. That way I'd have almost unlimited storage.


That would be interesting.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've always wanted to live in a castle. I guess I always wanted to live in a castle tower.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

On a more serious note, I wouldn't want to live in a brick house where I couldn't easily put plywood over the windows from the outside. If I lived in the right area, after it hits the fan I'd want to put some old, weathered plywood over the windows and put some old trash in the yard to make the place look abandoned.


----------



## Krisidious (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments... Sorry, I've rebuilt my website and that page is no longer available.

Here's the new link. http://www.aboveallhouseplans.com/33_109_606-fortress-house-plans/46-unique-house-plans.html

I appreciate the preparedness over here and anyone that mentions "Prepared Society" gets 33% off design work. Bat Caves included. (Bats not included)


----------

